
Show HN: SquadVue – Create headshots online and easily show off your squad - phtevus
http://squadvue.com/
======
coreyp_1
[http://squadvue.com/tour](http://squadvue.com/tour)

so. many. young. white. people.

~~~
phtevus
Thank you for your feedback. This is an important, often overlooked, topic.

